# Medical Requirements



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

What are the medical requirements for becoming a city police officer in Mass? What types of medical history can become problematic when applying for a position as a police officer?


----------



## DAEAG (Sep 4, 2008)

For civil service: http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterm...dspat_medical_standards_information&csid=Ehrd

If that link didn't work, you can go through the Mass Human Resources- www.mass.gov/hrd then follow the links for civil service, then medical standards. As far as non civil service towns/cities, I assume they make or adopt their own requirements?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44875

Your answers are there and try searching, its quite useful


----------

